

Adobe Brackets hits 1.0 - g13n
https://github.com/adobe/brackets/wiki/Release-Notes:-1.0

======
moystard
I have been a Sublime Text user for quite some time now but I am always
interested in open source software, especially when they are built using web
technologies. I decided to install Atom.io today and was surprised by the
performances, the features (especially through the package system really close
in richness to Sublime's) and the overall quality of the editor. For Brackets
users out there, how does it compare?

~~~
Uehreka
I've been using it at my job to build prototypes. In general, I'm super-
pleased with it, there are only two things that stop it from being awesome:

1\. The LiveReload feature stops if you open Chrome DevTools, which I often
use to debug. Unfortunately, Brackets' own tools aren't enough to match Chrome
DevTools, so I have to work with the LiveReload feature turned off, which is a
bummer. I really really hope they fix this.

2\. We use LESS at my job, and while there are LESS autocompile plugins,
working with LESS in Brackets is still not as seemless as working with CSS.
However, I think that with some better plugin support and some tweaks to the
current plugins, it eventually could be.

I've got to say though, Brackets has totally replaced Sublime for me as my
primary editor whenever I'm working on front-end stuff. Theseus and the other
Javascript debugging tools are top-notch. I recommend that any front-end
developer at least give it a shot for a week or two.

~~~
fenomas
I believe that "Live Preview" conflicting with Chrome DevTools is a limitation
on the Chrome side. Note that the Brackets feature isn't a live "reload" \-
Brackets pokes into the live DOM and makes changes dynamically, without
reloading the page. As I recall, it does this with the same hooks DevTools
uses, and Chrome only allows one entity at a time to do such things.

Personally I've gotten in the habit of switching back and forth. I tend to use
Live Preview when I'm tweaking layout and design (so much easier than doing
things in the inspector and then remembering what changes to reflect in my
code), but switching to the browser tools for most script stuff. If Live
Preview had a javascript console I suspect I'd hardly use the browser tools..

------
pingec
Lately it has become my editor of choice for JavaScript, TypeScript and
MarkDown on Windows. I use a few extensions for linting and live preview and
so far they work really well. I hope the startup gets faster with time because
that's the only downside I can currently think of. Being open source and cross
platform is a big advantage, if I invest time into learning a tool I'd like to
be able to use it regardless which OS I'm currently using.

~~~
pspeter3
Do you have strong TypeScript tooling? I feel like that is the biggest reason
for me to use IntelliJ right now.

------
colinramsay
The default link to 1.0 includes something called "Extract". I don't want
Extract. Yes, there's a link to just download Brackets underneath this primary
button, but given Adobe's form with packaging unnecessary cruft with their
software I'd have thought they'd be trying to avoid this sort of nonsense.

~~~
usermac
I see on the [http://brackets.io](http://brackets.io) website, just below the
download button there is a link to a version without Extract.

------
gaelenh
I use Brackets for my middle school game programming class (using Phaser).
Cross platform, free, and works great for beginners out of the box. Testing
out html + js is as simple as hitting a button, no extensions or server or any
other hoops necessary.

------
ryannevius
It made itself the default editor for html, css, js, and php files...without
asking me. After using it for a bit, I can't find a reason to drop Sublime in
favor of it.

~~~
snsr
Not only does it assign itself as the default application for a number of
common file types, it does so _every time you start the application_. Which is
why I uninstalled it months ago, though if this has been fixed I may give it
another shot.

~~~
talmand
Odd, I've never noticed this behavior before. I just installed the new version
and it didn't take over any file types for me. I'm currently using it on
Windows, maybe it's a Mac thing?

~~~
snsr
Could be, I last tried Brackets a while ago (and on OSX). I suppose as this
thread is discussing 1.0 I should give it another try!

------
sarciszewski
I've been using Brackets for a few months now. It's replaced Netbeans in my
life.

------
amelius
Does it support collaborative editing?

Also, is there a live demo to be found somewhere?

Edit: Oh wait, I just found this: "Although Brackets is built in HTML/CSS/JS,
it currently runs as a desktop application in a thin native shell, so that it
can access your local files."

Still, a demo would be nice. I suppose the "access local files" part is not
strictly necessary.

~~~
talmand
If you want a demo, any site running CodeMirror is a good start as that's the
basis for the editor.

Otherwise, why not just download it and give it a try?

------
antoinek
I've been watching Brackets for a while now, and I'm pleased with how it's
turned out, across all platforms; the in-line CSS editor and color picker
really stuck out to me. I'm impressed by the overall fluidity of the program
as well.

------
prawn
Does anyone use the Extract feature? I canned my Creative Cloud after Adobe
were hacked, but do a lot of Photoshop work and then building templates from
PSDs. Is it as useful as they proclaim? If so, I might need to create a new
account.

~~~
fenomas
Extract is pretty brand new, so not so many people yet, but I've played with
some previous incarnations (it was previously beta'd as a standalone web
service).

That said, it's damned handy if you're turning a PSD comp into HTML/CSS.
That's the use case it was made for - smoothing the workflow between the PSD-
making designer and the HTML-writing coder. If a PSD comp has, say, a button
with a gradient and a drop shadow, then Extract gives you CSS to reproduce
that design, without your needing to open Photoshop and copy/paste the
gradient colors and so forth. Even does a pretty good job of including
prefixed CSS when needed.

My experience was, for reasonably well-formed comps it's a godsend. For
pathological PSDs it's less useful, but you're still better off with it than
without it. But it all depends how often you have to HTMLify PSDs.

~~~
prawn
Thanks fenomas.

I make the PSDs and (along with my employee) cut them to HTML/CSS so it sounds
like this could be helpful. I'll give it a shot.

------
talmand
It's been a fun and strange ride with this editor. I've been using it for a
while now, I think before the Sprint 20 build. It still has some things to
work out and new features it needs, but it's a solid editor for front-end
coding.

It's been really fun writing extensions for it, gets me out of my comfort zone
of working on websites all day. Really great that once I realize I want the
editor to offer something I can just open it and create the feature myself
using my current skill sets.

------
emhart
Started using Brackets a couple months ago as I'm on a contract that requires
me to work on a client's hardware rather than my own. Killer feature for me
has been the inline CSS editing from html. Particularly as I'm stuck using a
single monitor atm, this is nice as it lets me keep my css generally hidden
instead of concurrently displayed as I often do in other editors.

------
vatotemking
"Brackets stopped working. Close program" I guess i'll stick with komodo edit.

~~~
moondowner
Komodo is better for working with large files, but it's overall more sluggish
and way slower in startup time.

------
arvinsim
But does it have vim mode?

If not, I guess will have to wait until someone extends Brackets to have it :)

------
outdooricon
Still no support for hdpi in Windows

